

Anyone want to sail through the Gulf of Aden? You might die. - peteforde
http://www.reddit.com/r/sailing/comments/g1y4l/anyone_want_to_crew_through_the_gulf_of_aden/

======
jefe78
I'm going for it if he accepts me. I have some basic training experience in
the Canadian Army(bum ankle). The chance to fire an AK and make a little cash
while sailing around that part of the world...hell ya.

------
ck2
Except if you are a US citizen other's tax dollars will have to be spent to
rescue you anyway.

Why not plot a less stressful and more respectful course. Otherwise please do
not send out a mayday.

I'm not excusing or condoning the (REAL) pirates behavior but they are doing
that kind of stuff out of desperation since their country has zero economy,
etc. You can't reason with crazy desperate.

~~~
tomjen3
At some point somebody has to stop the pirates we can't accept mid-eval
behavior like that. Considering that this is way cheaper than a full war and
that there are already warships of the cost of Somalia, this is likely to be a
lot cheaper.

~~~
ck2
The UN/NATO is going to have a stop them, a few private individuals won't be
able to and they'll get killed in the process.

Go watch the 60 Minutes documentary on this, the pirates keep upgrading their
weapons by stealing larger and larger ships that happen to have them. I know
virtually nothing about weapons but I suspect an AK-47 is not going to do much
against a surface-to-surface missile or grenade launcher like I saw in the
segment. They almost stole some tanks but the navy made it clear if they
didn't return them they would sink the ship before they could get them to
shore.

~~~
rdl
Militarily, I think a large commercial ship with existing radar and maybe
cheap UAV support, and small arms, would be capable of defending itself from
the pirates -- they generally raid in small craft, using AK-47s and RPGs, and
rely on speed and the lack of resistance.

A small sailboat is probably too small to be defensible.

------
rdl
The only hn relevant thing to say here is that northern Somalia (somaliland)
has some of the cheapest and best international telephony in Africa, thanks to
some pirate gsm providers and satellite VoIP backhaul.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Cool. The crew can do some war driving as well as, uh, war fighting.

------
hsmyers
This is clearly insane, but god I'd love to do it...

~~~
lfx
So why don't you? It's looks like one life time opportunity.

------
burgerbrain
Anyone want to come hiking with me through Iran?

